# Hole in AC Condensor



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I guess I get to join the club...

Took it to dealership yet again today, to see if they could find out why I had no cold air...

Turns out, I've got a hole in the condensor, just like many of the others on here.

Insurance says, they'll need to send a investigator to see what caused it, and then the deductible would be known.

Dealership said, its not covered. 

Boy, when it rains, its pours on me... House broken into, Flooded, water pump, and now this.. All within a month..
Needless to say, I'm flat broke.. And most likely wouldn't be able to pay for the deductible anyways.

Has anyone tried the stop leak sealers on their car with this issue?

If you have yet to have this happen to you, I URGE you to get some MESH or goto the dealership and demand they put the guard on for you... 

Stacy, or any other customer care person.. I need help with this!!!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The only positive thing I see here is that is near the end of summer and not the begining. Bummer on you with this. Maybe you could let it roll until spring when your finances are better situated.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

If you live in an area with high humidity, it could be a safety hazard to drive without working a/c, as you will be unable to effectively defrost your windshield.

If the damage is not severe, a repair shop specializing in radiators may be able to fix your radiator for much less than the cost of a new one. 

Get an estimate, and good luck!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Just got off the phone with GM.. So, opened a case... Maybe a goodwill gesture could be heading my way...

I live in Nashville, TN.. and our summer is still going for another month, and maybe into middle of next. 

Gonna see what happens with GM first. Then, might try a repair place for the radiators.
From what I could personally see, it wasn't that big...







There is green dye in there as well... If you enlarge that photo, you'll see what looks like a string, and thats where the dealership told me the hole is.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> I guess I get to join the club...
> 
> Took it to dealership yet again today, to see if they could find out why I had no cold air...
> 
> ...


newsguy99,

Wow. This situation is truly unfortunate and I'd like to express my deepest sympathies regarding the multiple circumstances you've faced recently. While we are unable to guarantee any particular solution, we are here to explore these matters further. The dealer's official diagnosis was required to reveal whether the hole in your condenser was a result of a defect in materials or workmanship. You're more than welcome to message us privately to specify what you're seeking in the case with your A/C and we will see what we can do.

Kindly,

William R. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

When you mentioned the smoke from your grille the other day, I was thinking exactly this happened, but would have thought you woulda heard the freon escaping, so I didn't reply. But that's likely what the "white smoke" was rather than the water pump. 

My home AC blew a sizable hole in the evaporator recently and the hissing sound was unmistakable (and AC stopped working instantly). 

Bummer. I hope Chevy comes through on this for you - I've never seen cars go through condensers like these. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I've found a few aftermarkets for under 100 bucks... but, I'm no way, someone that could install this... Who would I take it too if not a dealer to get it installed and charged?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

When replacing anything is the AC system especially when the system is opened up, it needs to be handled by the pro's. You will need to draw a vacuum in the system to eliminate any moisture and to make sure there's no dirt or foreign objects otherwise it will damage the compressor, collector and the drier/receiver.

You may find better pricing at an independent shop versus the dealer though.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> When you mentioned the smoke from your grille the other day, I was thinking exactly this happened, but would have thought you woulda heard the freon escaping, so I didn't reply. But that's likely what the "white smoke" was rather than the water pump.
> 
> My home AC blew a sizable hole in the evaporator recently and the hissing sound was unmistakable (and AC stopped working instantly).
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing as well especially after the Water Pump was diagnosed as leaking. I was wondering how the pump could create enough of a vapor for it to be seen from the front of the car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Only two such sealers on the market, one softens the O'rings if you can soften a rotted out O'ring. The other is a substance that turns as hard as rock if exposed to moisture that is known to turn as hard as a rock in your compressor.

Another detriment with PAG oil, basically a women's facial cream turns into sludge when exposed to moisture and next to impossible to flush out in a parallel flow condenser. Only logical and correct way to repair this is to replace it. Rest of the system has to be well flushed out, accumulator or dryer as to be replaced. Draw a deep vacuum and I prefer injecting the new oil in and only from a metal can. Then charge the system with only R-134a to the correct amount.

Not much different than trying to repair windshield damage if a rock hits that with a large crack in it.

For whatever reason in checking over my 2012 2LT, while my VIN stated my condenser came with a guard, neither my service or parts manage, or one of those mechanics, nor myself could find it. So the gave me on, installed it myself. If yours is also missing that guard, would have reason to complain. 

Kind of thought that guard lacked a bit of intelligence sitting flush on the condenser. Looks like on yours that stone went through the holes in the upper grille. On other vehicles outside of warranty installed my own chicken wire screen for additional protection that works. But for whatever reason against practice. Yet another problem is bugs plugging up your condenser causing excessively high side pressures that takes it toll on the compressor.

Yet another weird thing with insurance companies, windshield if covered, but stone chips on the front of your vehicle or your condenser is not.

Really weird is the price of your windshield, with insurance the price of that windshield is close to 500 bucks, without, more like 150 bucks! And that is all your insurance company is paying.

Yet another issue is the condenser itself, use to be made of heavy brass, with the old tube and fin design with heavy brass tubing. Now they are made of aluminum foil. So you wonder why we have problems. And R-134a is suppose to be environmentally friendly. Not anymore, being blamed for global warming, already in the process of being phased out.

EPA is approving an HC based refrigerant, HFO-1234yf, but instead of around 150 bucks for a 30# cylinder, more like 2,000 bucks! Still never proved R-12 was poking a hole in the ozone layer, but the government doesn't have to prove anything. And we stand in the background and let them get away with it.


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

NickD said:


> ...
> For whatever reason in checking over my 2012 2LT, while my VIN stated my condenser came with a guard, neither my service or parts manage, or one of those mechanics, nor myself could find it. So the gave me on, installed it myself. If yours is also missing that guard, would have reason to complain.
> ...


NickD,

How do you find out from your VIN# whether the car was supposed to come with a shield or not? 

Thanks.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> Has anyone tried the stop leak sealers on their car with this issue?


Did they tell you if it's a big or small hole? When mine went, they told me it was a small hole and it was holding pressure pretty good, so they just refilled it and is still working well now. I had that done back in April.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

rscruze said:


> NickD,
> 
> How do you find out from your VIN# whether the car was supposed to come with a shield or not?
> 
> Thanks.


Dealer said it came with that guard, looked it up on his computer, guess you can't believe what your computer says. But because it said it came with the guard, and didn't, they gave me one.

Thought I took a photo of it, guess I didn't. Just a piece of plastic grille like an 1/8" thick, half a foot tall and about two feet wide. And like anything else snaps on to the lower edge of the condenser. Heck, the box came in looked stronger than this. Thought about pitching the grille and just jamming the box up there.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Just a quick update... So far, I've talked with a CSR for the dealership from HQ.. I'll be getting a call from the head guy at the dealership that worked on my car tomorrow.
We'll have to see where that goes...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

newsguy99, 

I see you have an agent looking into this concern for you. I just sent a private message so we could look into your request. Please continue to work with your agent and if you have any questions or concerns , please do not hesitate to send us a private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

And the ending of my story is today....

What a great experience it is dealing with people that know how to treat you right.

After much talk with GM, with Carl Black Chevrolet, and 2 of their staff members, I got a call from the general manager of the dealership on Thursday or Friday. (can't really remember)... 
That conversation was just fantastic! I've never in my life had a person at a car dealership so friendly and honest. 
He read over my issue with me, allowing myself to tell him about all the troubles I've been through. After which, he said, he was willing to do this. (Gave me a repair price, that I can't say what it is).
and wanted to know if I would accept his offer. 
The only other thing he has asked me to do is fill out the survey that will come in the mail with high marks, and, if I didn't mind, share my experience with anyone who wants to know. 
I dropped my car off with them on Saturday morning, was given a 2013 Cruze Eco AT to drive till my car was ready.
Here's some pictures..
































Today, I picked up my car.. I got COLD A/C again!









The Guy on the LEFT is Cody, my service adviser.. The man on the right... I can't remember his name, but he's the general manager of the dealership.

CARL BLACK CHEVROLET - NASHVILLE, TN.. 615-748-8500 Where you're treated right, EVERY TIME!! I can't say enough good things about this dealership.

I'll be buying my next car from here!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service: Is it too much to expect all dealerships to treat customers like this? I'm not saying they have to give away the farm, but compare this customer's experience with Smity149's treatment by his dealership. Hopefully, you will be able to help Smity149 also.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jim Frye, 

Although dealerships are independently owned and operated, they are expected to uphold our GM standard. Customer service experienced are how brands stand apart. General Motors wants to make sure all of our customers are treated fairly. We strongly recommend Smity149 to reach out to us. This way we can review his case and create a plane of action. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

> (Gave me a repair price, that I can't say what it is).


Love that at a repair price you are not suppose to disclose.

For me, about 175 bucks and a couple hours of work.

Best solution to this problem is prevention, like adding an angled down screen in front of the condenser. First thing it stops besides stones, is insects jamming up the vents in the condenser. They hit that screen and drop off to the ground. And have plenty of air flow around it.

But not a recommended practice, like they want you to have holes in your condenser. So have to be a good boy until the warranty expires.

The opening of the top grille is only 17 by 4" where stones and most of the damaging insects can come in. Lower grille about 60 square inches. Insects are not much of a problem, so chicken wire would work fine. For those hating front license plates, an advantage, covers 25% of the lower grille area. 

Really won't take very much to protect the condenser in the Cruze, so why aren't they doing this? And why is jamming the condenser with insects okay? Not only this, but also block up the radiator.

Whatever happened to the art of thinking? Should say, you want problems? We have problems.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I just personally didn't feel right putting what i paid for the repair.
Was not asked to not disclose that, it was what i thought was the correct thing to do.
I just grabbed some black window screen, and zip tied it to the front, where the opening is.
As for the bottom, the eco has those shutters, so, didnt bother with that.
Doesnt look great, but im not really worried about looks at this point.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello I made a screen out of a sheet of aluminum from Lowes 20 bucks with small holes in it and custom cut and fit it to the bottom grill will post a pic. look great but worried about air flow being restricted looks like those mesh grills but much cheaper


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

As a extra follow up to the condensor issue.. I put a mesh screen between the grill and the condensor today.. Before, I had cut a small piece out, and zip tied it to the front of the grill.
Wasn't thrilled with the way it looked, and decided when I had time, to put in on the inside of the grill..

Here's what it looks like..















The black zip ties, are hard to spot from a distance.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The factory screen is only $17.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Dale_K said:


> The factory screen is only $17.


Got a part number? 
What model is that for?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

That looks like it covers the bottom part of the air dam.. And on a ECO, you can't use it. However, if its the center part, then, all models should be able to use it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The shield snaps directly against the lower half of the condenser.
It covers the tubes that carry refrigerant but expose the fins that transfer heat off the tubes.
So, it protects the tubes without obstructing cooling air.
They are not used on the eco.....I suspect that is because the shutters are closed at higher speeds, protecting the area of the condenser most prone to a debris hit.

They can, however, be installed on a eco if one is so inclined.

Kind of a 'double insurance' thing.
Rob


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Robby said:


> The shield snaps directly against the lower half of the condenser.
> It covers the tubes that carry refrigerant but expose the fins that transfer heat off the tubes.
> So, it protects the tubes without obstructing cooling air.
> They are not used on the eco.....I suspect that is because the shutters are closed at higher speeds, protecting the area of the condenser most prone to a debris hit.
> ...


Thats awesome... didn't know you could put that on a ECO. The problem seems to come from the center part of the grille however..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you are getting rock punctures above the bumper line you are tailgating with a capitol 'T'

Rob


----------

